# In the drawing mood



## x65943 (Jul 25, 2018)

Drawing the _temper tantrum_ strip today got me in the drawing mood


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 25, 2018)

Is it bad I only know one of these characters? I wish I could even draw. Good job there!


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 25, 2018)

furries..


----------



## Chary (Jul 25, 2018)

Jflare, Bluefox, Raul, Dinoh, Vins, Totalinsanity, Lilith, Randomizer?  Awesome art!


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 25, 2018)

Awesome art...


_But it's missing my signature Ryuko... Grrr_


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 26, 2018)

If you keep believing that gbatemp isnt furrytemp at this point, here is the proof 

Awesome doodles btw, gotta check your strip while i'm at it!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2018)

You should deffo design a tattoo for me!


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 27, 2018)

What would you like to do now? Are you up for requests of any kind?


----------



## x65943 (Jul 27, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> What would you like to do now? Are you up for requests of any kind?


Away for the weekend, what were you thinking?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 27, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Away for the weekend, what were you thinking?


I was thinking of either drawing Arle from the Puyo Puyo series in whatever situation you choose, or Ranger fro Quake 1 shooting at Bubsy the Bobcat with the Nailgun.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 27, 2018)

i like
but
that link is dark link?
there is no eyes


----------



## x65943 (Jul 27, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> i like
> but
> that link is dark link?
> there is no eyes


Total insanity - whose purple link avy has weird pattern eyes that can't be easily replicated with black and white.


----------

